# Best Old School PC Games



## Rockstar11 (May 30, 2011)

After just reading a post about how good games these days are being determined by hows great they look in the graphics department, I just wanted to drop a nostalgic post about why a good game is all down to game play, immersion, atmostphere and old school innovation. 

The purpose of this post is too just discuss the merits of the old greats of the PC gaming era - Im interested to see peoples thoughts on the topic and what they think were great old school games and what made these games stand out amoung the multitude. 




my fav old game is.

*www.oldschooldos.com/screens/dangerousdave.png
Dangerous Dave

*3.bp.blogspot.com/_tIBwUT__kkQ/SfH1aPPfLmI/AAAAAAAAAuQ/ou9fuZooWr4/s320/prince_of_persia-2.jpg
Prince of Persia 2: The Shadow and the Flame 

*www.oldschooldos.com/screens/roadrash-game2.jpg
Roadrash

*www.mdofpc.com/onlinestore/images/Commandos%20Behind%20Enemy%20Lines%20(1).jpg
Commandos: Behind Enemy Lines


*images.1888freeonlinegames.com/download-games/commandos-beyond-the-call-of-duty/download-commandos-beyond-the-call-of-duty-screenshot.jpg
Commandos: Beyond the Call of Duty


*cdn1.spong.com/screen-shot/d/e/desperados39316/_-Desperados-Wanted-Dead-or-Alive-PC-_.jpg
Desperados: Wanted Dead or Alive


*media.gamerevolution.com/images/games/pc/drakan_order_of_the_flame/drakan_order_of_the_flame_005.jpg
Drakan: Order of the Flame


*t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcT2Zs0vqwKNyGYqnHQQg1Nx1AUBmFkrfYnezDktWjfZsMinPg__&t=1
Prince of Persia 3D

*www.gamegoldies.org/old_game_files/2009/07/delta-force/thumbs/player-delta-force-gun.JPEG
Delta Force 1


Urban Chaos



post ur best old pc game.


----------



## thetechfreak (May 30, 2011)

My fav(since I am not able to remember as of now)
Commandos 2


----------



## Ishu Gupta (May 30, 2011)

Dave

The first game I played. Going to download it right now.


----------



## lm2k (May 30, 2011)

Rockstar11 said:


> After just reading a post about how good games these days are being determined by hows great they look in the graphics department, I just wanted to drop a nostalgic post about why a good game is all down to game play, immersion, atmostphere and old school innovation.
> 
> The purpose of this post is too just discuss the merits of the old greats of the PC gaming era - Im interested to see peoples thoughts on the topic and what they think were great old school games and what made these games stand out amoung the multitude.
> 
> ...



Are these games that much old? Coz even now I really love these more than the recent ones!
I remember my dad used to run a game on his dos pc with black and white screen for me in which we had to control a anti aircraft canon and kill aircrafts passing over ,anybody knows its name? It ran from a floppy
And yes command and conquer yuris revenge and some nestopia games like contra


----------



## coderunknown (May 30, 2011)

half life opppsing fronts & hexen2.



meetdenis said:


> Another one was Need for Speed II. An amazing game and IMO is still the best in the NFS series.



best for 2 player on same pc.


----------



## gameranand (May 30, 2011)

Hmmm.......Hidden and Dangerous Deluxe and Fallout Tactics.


----------



## MatchBoxx (May 30, 2011)

Delta Force series and Project IGI !


----------



## coderunknown (May 31, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Hmmm.......Hidden and Dangerous Deluxe



i was about to tell this. good tactical gameplay but really really hard.

another game is: Freedom Fighter.


----------



## gameranand (May 31, 2011)

Sam said:
			
		

> i was about to tell this. good tactical gameplay but really really hard.


Well I didn't found it that hard but yes it was not easy at all. Planning and executing the tactics was fun for me. My whole crew survived the whole game. None of em died at all


----------



## coderunknown (May 31, 2011)

gameranand said:


> Well I didn't found it that hard but yes it was not easy at all. Planning and executing the tactics was fun for me. My whole crew survived the whole game. None of em died at all



maybe you are used to playing these kind of tactical game. i have played (or tried playing) GRAW & failed. so this is not something for me.


----------



## gameranand (May 31, 2011)

Sam said:
			
		

> maybe you are used to playing these kind of tactical game. i have played (or tried playing) GRAW & failed. so this is not something for me.


Yes you can say that because I have played GRAW also and loved it and none of my squad members died in any mission at all. I loved Rainbow Six series also and loved it. I like squad based tactical games.


----------



## nims11 (May 31, 2011)

Sam said:


> i was about to tell this. good tactical gameplay but really really hard.



i love hidden and dangerous series for its tactical play. even the newer H&D has great tactical elements


----------



## ico (May 31, 2011)

Rockstar11 said:


> *3.bp.blogspot.com/_tIBwUT__kkQ/SfH1aPPfLmI/AAAAAAAAAuQ/ou9fuZooWr4/s320/prince_of_persia-2.jpg
> Prince of Persia 2: The Shadow and the Flame


Prince 2 had great music.


----------



## .=Pyro=. (Jun 1, 2011)

Prince 2 was good but not as fluid as the first one.
I too love Half Life. One of the greatest game Ever!


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 12, 2012)

ico said:


> Prince 2 had great music.



yep


----------



## Rishab2oo (Feb 12, 2012)

Chess-Master 2100, Roadrash and Pac-Man.
I still love to play Pac-Man, it's one of my favorite games


----------



## Niilesh (Feb 12, 2012)

Halo: Combat Evolved


----------



## icebags (Feb 12, 2012)

hey, don't forget age of empires !


----------



## theserpent (Feb 12, 2012)

Rollercoaster tycoon 
Roadrash
dave


----------



## Alok (Feb 12, 2012)

Started Gaming when i was in 4th..

Prince of Persia 1 & 2
Super Mario Bros.
Dave
Aladdin
Lion King
Virtua Cop 2
Road Rash
Midtown Madness
Tekken 3
Metal Slug.


----------



## mitraark (Feb 12, 2012)

I got my first PC in 2005 so not much experienced with Old School games , but these were definitely good  , played them on my cousin;s PC 

Road Rash
DeltaForce II
Prince of Persia


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 12, 2012)

Rishab2oo said:


> Chess-Master 2100, Roadrash and Pac-Man.
> I still love to play Pac-Man, it's one of my favorite games



Pac-Man rocks


----------



## Piyush (Feb 12, 2012)

Claw,Mario,nfs2,Navy Seals....


----------



## Neuron (Feb 12, 2012)

dave,wolfenstein3d,biomenace,lionking,POP,hocus-pocus,doom,heretic,zool,mario,Roadrash,Descent,AOE2,diablo....
There was no good game.Played every game i got my hands on back then and all were awesome.


----------



## Faun (Feb 12, 2012)

*image.com.com/gamespot/images/screenshots/ps/TheMummy/TheMummy_screen005.jpg


----------



## Alok (Feb 12, 2012)

^^I still have iso image of this, was pretty enjoying those days.


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 13, 2012)

@Faun: is that Indiana Jones?


----------



## Desmond (Feb 13, 2012)

Anyone tried Elder Scrolls:Arena? The first Elder Scrolls game ever. Had Wolf3d-ish graphics, but had pioneered non-linear gameplay. Also, the game world consisted of the whole continent of Tamriel.


----------



## vickybat (Feb 13, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> @Faun: is that Indiana Jones?



Nope its "The Mummy".


----------



## Skud (Feb 13, 2012)

Yeah, its "The Mummy", one of my brother's fav.

Max Payne
Test Drive 6
Age of Empires
Age of Empires II
No One Lives Forever
NFS Porsche Unlimited


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Feb 13, 2012)

Betrayal at Krondor
Crusader : No Regret
Dungeon Keeper 1
Frontier : First Encounters
Hostages
Independence War 2 : Edge of Chaos
Master of Orion
Millennia : Altered Destinies
Monster Truck Madness 1
Need for Speed 1 (because it had the Ferrari Testarossa  )
Outrun
Red Baron
Stars!
Syndicate
Syndicate Wars
System Shock
Tachyon : The Fringe
The Clue!
Wing Commander 1,2,3,4


That's all I can remember for now


----------



## abhidev (Feb 13, 2012)

Commandos, Max payne, Prince of persia


----------



## Alok (Feb 13, 2012)

Skud said:


> Yeah, its "The Mummy", one of my brother's fav.
> 
> Max Payne
> Test Drive 6
> ...



NFS Porsche *Unleashed*


----------



## Skud (Feb 13, 2012)

Oh yeah, typo.


----------



## ineedcoupon (Feb 13, 2012)

Commandos 2, It took ages for me to complete that game when i was kid  Srsly little soldiers rocked at that time.. Brainy one


----------



## pramudit (Feb 14, 2012)

rollercoaster tycoon
age of empires
road rash
delta force
carmageddon
demolition racer
fighter pilot

will post more as soon as i remember them....


----------



## Nipun (Feb 14, 2012)

I used to play dave and road rash when I was 4-5 year old.. awesome games 
Then I started playing Age of Empires, but I just used to make buildings and avoid killing 
Tycoon games like Rollercoaster Tycoon and Zoo Tycoon were great too....


----------



## Skud (Feb 14, 2012)

Yeah, Zoo Tycoon, how I missed it? One of my all time favs.


----------



## Prime_Coder (Feb 14, 2012)

Hey, you all are making me get nostalgic about those old games I played.

What a great days they were.

My most loved ones were Road Rash, Dave, Sky, Alladin, Prince, Wolfenstein.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 14, 2012)

Prime_Coder said:


> Hey, you all are making me get nostalgic about those old games I played.
> 
> What a great days they were.
> 
> My most loved ones were Road Rash, Dave, Sky, Alladin, Prince, Wolfenstein.



old days rocks


----------



## Desmond (Feb 14, 2012)

Anyone played Transport Tycoon Deluxe? The first proper transport simulation I played. It is now open source and distributed as OpenTTD.


----------



## MyGeekTips (Feb 14, 2012)

Unreal Tournament 1999
Max Payne
Return to Caste Wolfestin
Road Rash
Zoo Tycoon, Roll Coaster Tycoon
Settlers 
Gta Vice City
Dave
Prince of Persia
.................


----------



## Prime_Coder (Feb 14, 2012)

I still play those games like Max Payne (1 & 2), Return to Caste Wallenstein, Quake3 even these days...


----------



## Alok (Feb 14, 2012)

^^Me also have dosbox installed.


----------



## theserpent (Feb 14, 2012)

Ahh i also loved zoo tycoon.I had a love towards all tycoon games


----------



## Skud (Feb 14, 2012)

Me in the same boat...


----------



## Nipun (Feb 14, 2012)

Skud said:


> Me in the same boat...


Me three.


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Feb 14, 2012)

I'm surprised that only one user here has played Transport Tycoon. That game was the mother of all Tycoons. God bless Chris Sawyer for making that game.


----------



## Desmond (Feb 14, 2012)

^^ Amen


----------



## pramudit (Feb 14, 2012)

Looks like we all liked tycoon games when we were small....


----------



## Zangetsu (Feb 15, 2012)

^Haven't played any "Tycoon" game...


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 15, 2012)

ineedcoupon said:


> Commandos 2, It took ages for me to complete that game when i was kid  Srsly little soldiers rocked at that time.. Brainy one



yep. its awasome game


----------



## Alok (Feb 15, 2012)

...*i.testfreaks.com/images/products/600x400/116/duke-nukem-manhattan-project.1047668.jpg...


I HATE PIGS.


----------



## Skud (Feb 15, 2012)

Guess the image says it all. Upload to imgur and link.


----------



## topgear (Feb 16, 2012)

Quake III Arena , Max Payne 1 and 2, Return to Castle Wolfenstein. Undying, Nosferatu, Cod 1 , Medal of Honor Allied Assault with Break-Through and Spear-Head, Trilby Series,


----------



## agyaat (Feb 16, 2012)

Pacman.

The other one by Woz. 

Roadrash. To the point now it is giving me a head ache typing its name. 

Wolfstein. Same as Roadrash.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Feb 16, 2012)

Vice city mother of all games you can find it almost on every pc without graphics card till now...


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Feb 16, 2012)

topgear said:


> Quake III Arena , Max Payne 1 and 2, Return to Castle Wolfenstein. Undying, Nosferatu, Cod 1 , Medal of Honor Allied Assault with Break-Through and Spear-Head, Trilby Series,



Trilby series; I presume you're talking about the Trilby adventure games made by Yahtzee?


----------



## topgear (Feb 17, 2012)

^^ yep


----------



## kbar1 (Feb 17, 2012)

Anybody played pitfall and hercules?

C&c Red alert, cricket 99 wc edition, nfs 2, simcity 3k....   Gonna have to dig em up just for the nostalgia....


----------



## Tachyon1986 (Feb 17, 2012)

kbar1 said:


> Anybody played pitfall and hercules?
> 
> C&c Red alert, cricket 99 wc edition, nfs 2, simcity 3k....   Gonna have to dig em up just for the nostalgia....



Yes , I have played Pitfall and hercules. Nice platformers the both of them.

My favourite Simcity will always be Simcity 2000? Why? Because SimCopter lets you fly through cities created using SimCity 2000.

Oh yeah, add Simcopter to this list of games


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 3, 2012)

kbar1 said:


> Anybody played pitfall and hercules?
> 
> C&c Red alert, cricket 99 wc edition, nfs 2, simcity 3k....   Gonna have to dig em up just for the nostalgia....



cricket 99 

nice cricket game


----------



## Alok (Mar 3, 2012)

*www.pcgaming.ws/screens/3/skyroads.gif


----------



## tkin (Mar 3, 2012)

Kola2842 said:


> *www.pcgaming.ws/screens/3/skyroads.gif


Skyroad, awesome game, wasn't there a new version launched for windows pcs some time back? Sort of like a fan art or something?


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 4, 2012)

damn^^  skyroad...i completely forgot about it...my most loved pc game when i was class 8..feeling nostalgic!


----------



## tkin (Mar 4, 2012)

There was a new one built, trying to find link now.

*Found it, bwahahahaha:* Tasty Static


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 4, 2012)

thanx bro for da link!!.done downloading. just like old days...luvin it.


----------



## dibya_kol (Mar 4, 2012)

my first game was woolf and quake 2, Then half life and AOE .. I played those games on my dada's pc back in 1998. But after i had played half life i felt that i need a pc !! For me half life is the one of the best games i have ever played.


----------



## topgear (Mar 4, 2012)

have you guys played Cave Story (Doukutsu Monogatari) - it's one of my most favorite


----------



## tkin (Mar 4, 2012)

For me: Road rash, skyroads, dave, wolf 3d, POP(original), aladdin(loved this) and quake.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 4, 2012)

tkin said:


> For me: Road rash, skyroads, dave, wolf 3d, POP(original), aladdin(loved this) and quake.



even i loved aladdin vry much at that time it had awesome graphics...btw has anybody played playboy game?


----------



## Alok (Mar 4, 2012)

tkin said:


> For me: Road rash, skyroads, dave, wolf 3d, POP(original), aladdin(loved this) and quake.



this was my first game collection when i was in 4th. also including 
PoP Shadow of Flame
Lion King
Super Mario


----------



## axes2t2 (Mar 4, 2012)

Best and old school

*theplaystationshow.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/deus_ex.jpg


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 18, 2012)

topgear said:


> have you guys played Cave Story (Doukutsu Monogatari) - it's one of my most favorite



Nope


----------



## topgear (Mar 19, 2012)

get it from here :
Cave Story (Doukutsu Monogatari), A Tribute Site

and don't forget to install English translation patch or just get the deluxe version


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 20, 2012)

topgear said:


> get it from here :
> Cave Story (Doukutsu Monogatari), A Tribute Site
> 
> and don't forget to install English translation patch or just get the deluxe version



thanks a lot


----------



## topgear (Mar 21, 2012)

^^ you are welcome


----------



## Rockstar11 (Jan 21, 2017)

i just remember HOPKINS FBI. anyone played on pc?


----------

